# Nabe?!?!?!?



## bio_eastern (12. Mai 2009)

Hey ihr...
hab ne kurze frage... 

also...

welche der 3 naben is am lautesten und stabielsten?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











:confuse  d:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










KHE Bikes - Geisha Freecoaster

Eclat - Teck cassette hub Hinterradnabe - RSG

oder

Proper - Kassettennabe mit Keramik-Driver 

BItte meldet euch so schnell wie möglich, da meine nabe komplett im Ar*ch ist....

danke schon mal im vorraus...^^


----------



## Mr. Knoxville (12. Mai 2009)

Also der Freecoaster ist ganz bestimmt nich laut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gign (12. Mai 2009)

Hope Pro 2 ist laut


----------



## heup (12. Mai 2009)

proper hab ich gerade erst gekriegt,aber noch nicht gefahren, kann also erst morgen oder übermorgen sagen, ob die krch macht


----------



## Stirni (12. Mai 2009)

Gign schrieb:


> Hope Pro 2 ist laut



unterforum beachten


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

Freecoaster machen gar kein Geräusch, ansonsten sind WTP (vermutlich auch Eclat), Profile und die BMX Chris King schon so laut, dass dich alle hassen werden.


----------



## holmar (12. Mai 2009)

hat gign sich nicht neulich schon mal im forum versehen?


----------



## Gign (12. Mai 2009)

Oh. Sorry. Habe die neuen Beiträge angeschaut und bin auf das hier gestoßen.


@holmar: Nein


----------



## bio_eastern (12. Mai 2009)

ja die chris king wollte ich auch.... aba keine billige gesehen...
und die hop pro II hat ne einbaubreite von 135mm und ich hab eine mit 110mm....^^

also freecoaster hört man fast nit?

wär cool, wenn ich eine billige chris king bekommen würde... bloß wo??


----------



## bio_eastern (12. Mai 2009)

PS: heup:....
schreib mir bitte, ob sie krach macht^^
danke


----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2009)

bio_eastern schrieb:


> ja die chris king wollte ich auch.... aba keine billige gesehen...
> und die hop pro II hat ne einbaubreite von 135mm und ich hab eine mit 110mm....^^
> 
> also freecoaster hört man fast nit?
> ...



Nicht fast nicht, Freecoaster hörst du gar nicht, weil das Antriebssystem nicht mit Sperrklinken arbeitet. 
Billig und Chris King schließt sich aus, zumal du mit der höchstens 12Z Ritzel fahren kannst. Mein Tipp: WTP Q-Lite. Teuer, aber dafür stabil, funktionabel und übertrieben laut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bio_eastern (12. Mai 2009)

wo bekomm ich die her?!


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

Verrate ich nicht! 










scnr


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: WTP Q-Lite. Teuer, aber dafür stabil, funktionabel und übertrieben laut.


 
wie viel  und in welchem laden / bzw. auf welcher Internetseite gibts die?!?!?!? 

will mir die mal anschauen....

hab sie mir mal auf youtube.de angehört... und die is ziehmlich  gail^^


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

149,95 Euro


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

echt jetz?!?!

und woo?! xD


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?d_wtpsupremecasette_We_the_people_Supreme_Q_Lite_9T_Cassette.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

wow danke.....
is des die WTP??

ich kann nicht wirklich gut englisch.... xD
und da is alles auf englisch qeschrieben....xD

is da garantie drauf?!


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist 'ne WTP.
Und was de Garantie betrifft: Anrufen! Der Junge spricht garantiert deutsch!


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: WTP Q-Lite. Teuer, aber dafür stabil, funktionabel und übertrieben laut.


 

=> aber 150  ist doch nicht viel.... warum is die da so günstig??


----------



## Hertener (13. Mai 2009)

Klar, gegen 'ne Profile sind das Peanuts.


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

is die profile stabieler und lauter?!
und wie viel kostet de ca.?! 
kannst du mir da auch ne internet seite schicken ^^


----------



## gmozi (13. Mai 2009)

Moin Mr. Bio_Eastern ...

Also zu Deinen ganzen Fragen gibts hier und Ã¼berhaupt im Netzt sicher schon unzÃ¤hlige Antworten. Die Zauberworte fÃ¼r den Erfolg heiÃen in diesem Fall: Eigeninitiative, Suchfunktion und Google.

Allgemein kann man allerdings zur LautstÃ¤rke noch sagen, dass die GerÃ¤uschkulisse nicht nur von der Nabe abhÃ¤ngt, sondern auch von den verbauten Speichen und dem *Felgenring*.

Eine KHE Hure mit 6 Sperrklinken und minimal Fett ergab in Verbindung mit nem "Odyssey Hazard" Felgenring einen sehr schÃ¶nen Sound. Mit einem "Sun Rhyno Lite" Felgenring, ist der Sound nun eher etwas bescheiden.


Profile Naben sind nicht in dem MaÃ stabiler oder qualitativ hochwertiger, als dass dieser Umstand alleine den verdammt hohen Mehrpreis rechtfertigen wÃ¼rde.
Fast jede Nabe zwischen 120 - 180 â¬ wird ihren Dienst nahezu genau so gut leisten.


----------



## vollepullebmx (13. Mai 2009)

wichtiger ist die Qualität besonders die Lager im Driver da ist Proper mit dem Keramikdriver ganz weit vorne da würde ich mehr drauf achten


----------



## RISE (13. Mai 2009)

Über die Qlite hab ich bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen. Hier hat die zum Glück keiner, sonst müsste man immer mit Musik fahren. 
Profile ist ohne Zweifel auch ne gute Nabe, ob sie in den Stabilitätsbereich der Qlite kommt, kann ich nicht sagen. Kommt auch drauf an, welche Ausführung. 
Da der Begriff "Stabilität" gefallen ist, würde ich noch die Gsport Ratchet und Primo Mix in den Raum werfen, sind dann allerdings nicht die leichtesten. Vermutlich ist die WTP hier wirklich die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2009)

www.bikestation-bs.de
www.parano-garage.de
www.peoplesstore.de


mein gott ist ja schlimm,das du keinen einzigen shop kennst.
spielen vll. noch andere faktoren für dich ne rolle oder nur die lautstärke der nabe ?


----------



## iManu (13. Mai 2009)

also wie q-lite bockt, fährt sich wie ne hope, lautstärke ka fahre immer mit musik, hält aufjedenfall und ist für den preis recht leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

wow....
okk.... des muss ich mir ez erstmal alles durch den kopf gehn lassen^^

und vielen dank für die ganzen Tipps!!!


----------



## heup (13. Mai 2009)

ich bin grade zwei drei runden gefahren...
also läauft sehr ruhig und sauber.
sie ist nicht die lauteste,aber wenn es drumrum ruhig ist hört man sie!
in der hand macht die krach wie nix gutes aber beim fahren ist sie leiser.
wenn du wehrt auf die lautstärke legst, bist du glaube ich bei dieser nabe falsch(?)

mfg malte


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

ok.... danke für die info.....
dann kann ich die auch schonmal streichen^^

lg bio


----------



## Stirni (13. Mai 2009)

wieso liegt dir soviel an der lautstärke ? 
was hast du denn jetzt für eine bzw. wieso willst du eine neue ?


----------



## iManu (13. Mai 2009)

vorallem warum willste ne laute nabe? was erhoffst du dir davon? is cooler vora eislide oder?


----------



## bio_eastern (13. Mai 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> wieso liegt dir soviel an der lautstärke ?
> was hast du denn jetzt für eine bzw. wieso willst du eine neue ?


 
ka... ich liebe laute naben....

ich hab ne eastern.... und die is im arsch... xD


----------



## gmozi (13. Mai 2009)

bio_eastern schrieb:


> ka... ich liebe laute naben....
> 
> ich hab ne eastern....* und die is im arsch.*.. xD



Vll. ist die ja genau deswegen so leise. Dämpft ja sicher ganz schön die Geräusche


----------



## iManu (14. Mai 2009)

gmozi schrieb:


> Vll. ist die ja genau deswegen so leise. Dämpft ja sicher ganz schön die Geräusche


----------



## bio_eastern (18. Mai 2009)

naja... danke nochmal...^^
hab mir ez die wtp bestellt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

